# Metal detecting



## nickruis (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone on here into it? I just got into it and I'm really enjoying it. This time of year I'm usually wide open bass fishing but metal detecting has stopped me! Anyone in west ga? Looking for some folks who enjoy it!


----------



## ugajay (Feb 18, 2017)

I recently borrowed a buddy's detector just to give it a try. I live in what was my grandparents house before they passed. The coolest thing I've found is a toy tractor that was my dad's when he was a little boy. It is definitely interesting to see what is in the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2017)

Not long ago there was a member on here that would post his Youtube videos of his ventures in metal detecting. Great videos and he found some really cool stuff.

Wish I could remember his screen name.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not long ago there was a member on here that would post his Youtube videos of his ventures in metal detecting. Great videos and he found some really cool stuff.
> 
> Wish I could remember his screen name.



There are several metal detecting videos on YouTube. There are some of a girl wearing daisy duke shorts and metal detecting.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 19, 2017)

I use to relic hunt a few years back with my metal detector. I hunted on the west side of Atlanta near the chattahoochie. Me and my father in law found over 200 coins , 4 rings and a 14kt charm on the beach in PCB in one week. My daughter found a 1925 standing liberty quarter at a school playground. Metal detecting is like fishing in the ocean. You never know what is coming up.


----------



## Walker44 (Feb 19, 2017)

You might want to explore this option,   ---- There is a local club in the Marietta area that usually runs a SHOW once a year in the Marietta area , they usually do it under the CIVIL WAR ERA but they do other activities.

Wish I could remember their name   < Do a google  for Civil War Relic show Marietta   I am sure there is a post somewhere out there with the clubs name

Have Fun


----------



## tsharp (Feb 20, 2017)

I have one, my grandkids and I have been going lately. We did find a few coins, but nothing of value. Great time to spend with the grandkids.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not long ago there was a member on here that would post his Youtube videos of his ventures in metal detecting. Great videos and he found some really cool stuff.
> 
> Wish I could remember his screen name.



tween_the_banks


----------



## tween_the_banks (Feb 21, 2017)

Be careful getting into metal detecting, it'll get its hooks in you.


----------



## scott stokes (Mar 1, 2017)

I go some I am from Dawsonville ga


----------



## muzzy17is (Apr 8, 2017)

Once in a while I go down here in Fl.  I'm planning on hitting the beach this summer, time allowing.  I've also been getting into magnet fishing. Only thing I've found with the detector was some old blank cartridge casings and some old car parts.   With the magnet I've only found a fishing hook but only been to a couple of spots.


----------

